# rcp, rsh Connection refused

## sigix

Here is my hosts.equiv file on both billing1 and billing2 machines

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> +billing1 gent
> 
> +billing2 michael
> ...

 

and hosts file

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 72.64.71.10    billing1        billing1
> 
> 72.64.71.11    billing2        billing2
> ...

 

but when I do 

it gives error

 *Quote:*   

> [michael@billing2 ~]$ rsh 172.16.71.10 date
> 
> connect to address 72.64.71.10: Connection refused
> 
> Trying krb4 rsh...
> ...

 

What am I missing?

----------

## di1bert

Sounds to me like the service for rsh isn't running on the remote machine.

How are you running this ? Standalone or from (x)inetd ?

Personally I wouldn't run rsh at all and would look at Openssh with it's 

ssh / scp / sftp tools. It's a much safer way of gettings things done.

Is there any reason you're still using rsh ?

-m

----------

## Hu

In support of di1bert's suggestion, the package for OpenSSH is net-misc/openssh.

The OpenSSH manual is available online if you want to read it before you install.  I recommend never using rsh/rcp on publicly accessible networks.  Based on your hosts file, these machines have real addresses on the public network.  Maybe you are OK since it has Kerberos support, but I would still recommend switching to openssh if possible.  From what I have seen, more people are familiar with openssh, so at nothing else, you will get better community support.

----------

